# CA, Orange County: Looking For d20 Game - Saturdays



## elawai (May 1, 2004)

The Saturday D&D group I've been a part of for the last 17 years broke up this week.  We started years ago when we meet at the Santa Fe Springs Association Gamers Association.

Now, I find that I have a free Saturday to play with a new group of people.

I'm one of the original female gamers, playing since 1979, when one of my high school buddies introduced me to the game.  My first D&D book came from Brookhurst Hobbies when they were at their old location, a eon ago.

I like getting into character - so I'm strong on roleplaying and character creation.   I'm not a pure RPGer, because I do like making a character strong enough so she can hold her own in a group.

If you have a place for me in your gaming group, I would be happy to hear from you.


----------



## Grand Fighter Wizard (May 13, 2004)

*From Past Member of the Sante Fe Gaming Association.*

Hi there,

How's it going?

I used to be a member of that gaming organization in Santa Fe Springs, California.  I had a lot of fun gaming times with the other gamers there.

Why did your gaming group break up?

I wish I had belong to a gaming group the stayed together that long.  I have run three campaigns in the almost four years I have lived here in Fort Wayne, Indiana and I have not had the same players in each of these campaigns.  I would love to be able to form a steady gaming group that can stay together for a long time.  Can you give me any pointers/advice/input on how yous managed to stay together as a group for seventeen years?

Last year at the gaming convention ORIGINS in Columbus Ohio, I heard that Dave and Carol Terrietta passed away.  Is this true?  They were the ones running the Santa Fe Gaming Association when I was a member and gamed there.

Please contact me and I might be able to remember you.  You can e-mail me at:

GMGMMerhar@aol.com



Grand Fighter Wizard


----------



## Doppleganger (May 16, 2004)

The Turietta's store All-Star games lives on, still one of the best in so-cal.  Carol was a friendly face that our group saw every week for many years, our little gaming group spent thousands of dollars in her store over the years.  

Our SoCal (covina) group has been together since forever and a day.  I think it's because we try do do a few things outside of gaming sometimes, as friends, and also because the DM has run some incredibly irresistable campaigns, making the players thirst for more!


----------



## Grand Fighter Wizard (May 31, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## Sanackranib (Jun 15, 2004)

elawai said:
			
		

> Now, I find that I have a free Saturday to play with a new group of people.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Im a bit north of you - L.A. county but a buddy and I are looking to form a new group, we have been playing "Imortal" which is an interesting game. we are considering starting a L5R game up - or I will start running my Scarred Lands game again. we need a few reliable players before that happens though. if you are interested in hearing more then drop me an email.
> Joe


----------



## Chompy (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey there, 

 I recently moved to Orange County (Fullerton), and I'm also looking for a group. I'm a bit new and the only thing I've played recently is 3e, but I've got a good attitude, I'm willing to learn and I'm reliable. I should also mention that I'm looking for a primarily adult group. Drop me a line if you need another player!

 -Garrett


----------



## Sanackranib (Jun 17, 2004)

Chompy said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> 
> I recently moved to Orange County (Fullerton), and I'm also looking for a group.




how far are you willing to travel? we game in San Gabriel which is about 30 - 40 minutes north of fullerton


----------



## ValamirCleaver (Jun 18, 2004)

Sanackranib,

Are you still looking for players? What time are you looking to meet. I'm looking for a game in or around L.A. county. I'm within easy driving distance of San Gabriel. If you still have openings e-mail me at the address in my sig or profile.

Tom


----------



## Chompy (Jun 18, 2004)

Sanackranib said:
			
		

> how far are you willing to travel? we game in San Gabriel which is about 30 - 40 minutes north of fullerton




To be honest with you, that's a bit far.. it'd probably take me at least an hour to get up there. I shall try to find a group a bit closer to home, but if I can't I'll probably be begging at your doorstep.


----------



## Samothdm (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, so I dug this one out of the past, but was out of my doctor's office today and dropped by All Star Games in Diamond because I almost never get out that way anyway.  The store is closing!    I'm sure that's been reported elsewhere on ENWorld but I did a quick search and couldn't find anything.  

The guy at the counter told me that Carol had died two years ago.  I had no idea - I don't really think she was that old.  Her brother used to work with my dad.  Does anyone know what happened to her?  

On a lighter note, if anyone in the LA Area is looking for some good discounts on games, head on out to the 909 and give All Star some business.  WotC d20 stuff is 20% off and 3rd Party d20 stuff is 25% off.  They also have a ton of out-of-print stuff (issues of _Dragon_ magazine going all the way back to issue #6, a bunch of Spelljammer stuff, GURPS, Champions, Heroes, d6 Star Wars, you-name-it) and of course minis and also board games.  Most of the brand new stuff is gone, but if you're looking to pick up anything else, there's a good chance they have it.  They've even got quite a bit of 1st and 2nd Edition stuff.


----------



## Sholari (Aug 7, 2005)

Due to some scheduling conflicts I am looking to add a couple more players to my game in North Orange County.  Contact me if you are interested... ishowind@yahoo.com


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2005)

Samothdm said:
			
		

> Okay, so I dug this one out of the past, but was out of my doctor's office today and dropped by All Star Games in Diamond because I almost never get out that way anyway.  The store is closing!    I'm sure that's been reported elsewhere on ENWorld but I did a quick search and couldn't find anything.
> 
> The guy at the counter told me that Carol had died two years ago.  I had no idea - I don't really think she was that old.  Her brother used to work with my dad.  Does anyone know what happened to her?
> 
> On a lighter note, if anyone in the LA Area is looking for some good discounts on games, head on out to the 909 and give All Star some business.  WotC d20 stuff is 20% off and 3rd Party d20 stuff is 25% off.  They also have a ton of out-of-print stuff (issues of _Dragon_ magazine going all the way back to issue #6, a bunch of Spelljammer stuff, GURPS, Champions, Heroes, d6 Star Wars, you-name-it) and of course minis and also board games.  Most of the brand new stuff is gone, but if you're looking to pick up anything else, there's a good chance they have it.  They've even got quite a bit of 1st and 2nd Edition stuff.




That is indeed sad. I used to live in Diamond Bar and frequented the store. I am there now and then and thought of stopping by. I had better do it soon!


----------



## spriksie (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm currently looking for one member for my roleplaying group in southern Orange County area. Anyone interested? If so, drop a line to koutnie@gmail.com. We play once every two weeks on Sunday evenings. Thanks.


----------



## jensennl (Sep 15, 2005)

Sholari said:
			
		

> Due to some scheduling conflicts I am looking to add a couple more players to my game in North Orange County.  Contact me if you are interested... ishowind@yahoo.com



i live just south of orange county (camp pendleton) e mail me if you are still looking for a new player jensennlj@yahoo.com


----------



## Wil (Sep 22, 2005)

Samothdm said:
			
		

> Okay, so I dug this one out of the past, but was out of my doctor's office today and dropped by All Star Games in Diamond because I almost never get out that way anyway.  The store is closing!    I'm sure that's been reported elsewhere on ENWorld but I did a quick search and couldn't find anything.
> 
> The guy at the counter told me that Carol had died two years ago.  I had no idea - I don't really think she was that old.  Her brother used to work with my dad.  Does anyone know what happened to her?
> 
> On a lighter note, if anyone in the LA Area is looking for some good discounts on games, head on out to the 909 and give All Star some business.  WotC d20 stuff is 20% off and 3rd Party d20 stuff is 25% off.  They also have a ton of out-of-print stuff (issues of _Dragon_ magazine going all the way back to issue #6, a bunch of Spelljammer stuff, GURPS, Champions, Heroes, d6 Star Wars, you-name-it) and of course minis and also board games.  Most of the brand new stuff is gone, but if you're looking to pick up anything else, there's a good chance they have it.  They've even got quite a bit of 1st and 2nd Edition stuff.




Just thought I'd chime in (I normally don't come round these parts) - Carol died after a battle with cancer and several months later Dave Turrieta died of an apparent stroke.  Both of them are sorely missed and, IMHO, the store was never the same.  Unfortunately, because of the change in the atmosphere and management of the store I just ceased going in there (and apparently many others did as well).


----------

